# Transport help needed SC to NY



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am crossposting this transport for Kim Massey, the great coordinator that made Scooter's transport possible for us this weekend. If any of you can assist with this one I would certainly appreciate it 
Kathi

Transport Nov 1st & Nov 2nd

Charleston SC – Albany NY

Shelter to Rescue
Please Crosspost!!

If you can drive a leg, please email me at [email protected] with your phone numbers and car description. Thank you! 



**All receivers have been screened and are approved**



Coordinator:

Kim Massey

[email protected]

502-314-5054



Passenger:

Snickers: 8 m/o female (38lbs) Hound mix, Spayed, UTD, traveling with collar leash and paperwork.

Butternut: 6 m/o male (45lbs) Yellow lab mix, Neutered, UPT, traveling with collar and leash, and paperwork.

Emily: 8 y/o female (35lbs) Collie mix, Spayed, UTD, traveling with leash and collar, and paperwork





Sending Shelter: 

Name: Charleston Animal Society

Address: 2455 Remount Rd., Charleston, SC

Phone: 843-747-4849

After Hours Phone: same as above

Email: [email protected]

Contact person: Danielle Stoudenmire

Website: www.charlestonanimalsociety.org



Receiving Rescue : 

Name: Peppertree Rescue

Address: PO Box 2396

Phone: 518-435-7425

After Hours Phone: same as above

Email: [email protected]

Contact Person: Carol McNally @ 317-517-4321

Website : www.peppertree.org





Sat. Nov 1st & Nov 2nd
Charleston SC – Albany NY 
All legs and times are flexible (there is a 10 minute break between legs) 



Leg 1 – Charleston SC -Columbia SC **** Filled by foster **** 

2 hours – 115 miles

7:30 am – 9:30am 



Leg 2 – Columbia SC - Charlotte NC **** Needed **** 

1 hour 35 min - 92 miles

9:40 am – 10:15 am 



Leg 3 – Charlotte NC – Dobson NC **** Needed****

1 hr 30 min – 88 miles 

10:20 am – 11:50 am 



Leg 4 Dobson NC – Austinville VA **** Needed**** 

45 min – 45 miles

12:00 pm – 12:45 pm



Leg 5 Austinville VA – Roanoke VA **** Needed **** 

1 hour 20 min – 78 miles 

12:55 pm – 2:15 pm 



Leg 6 Roanoke VA – Fairfield VA **** Needed **** 

1 hour 5 min - 65 miles 

2:25 pm – 3:30 pm 



Leg 7 Fairfield VA – Harrisonburg VA **** Needed **** 

50 min - 50 miles 

3:40 pm – 4:30 pm 





Overnight needed in Harrisonburg VA **** Needed **** 





**** Everyone please make sure to change your clocks back Saturday night before bed for the time change*****



Sunday Nov 2nd 

Leg 8 Harrisonburg VA – Strasburg VA **** Needed **** 

55 min - 56 miles

8:00am – 8:55 am 



Leg 9 Strasburg VA - Hagerstown MD **** Needed ****

1 hour 5 min – 63 miles 

9:05 am – 10:10 am



Leg 10 Hagerstown MD - Harrisburg PA **** Needed ****

1 hour 20 min – 77 miles 

10:20 am – 11:40 am



Leg 11 Harrisburg PA – Hamburg PA **** Needed**** 

1 hour - 54miles

11:50 am – 12:50 pm



Leg 12 Hamburg PA – Easton PA **** Needed **** 

50 min – 43 miles

1:00 pm – 1:50 pm



Leg 13 Easton PA – Boonton NJ **** Needed**** 

1 hour – 51 miles

2:00 pm – 3:00 pm 



Leg 14 Boonton NJ – Newburgh NY **** Needed **** 

1 hour 5 min – 58 miles

3:10 pm – 4:15 pm 



Leg 15 Newburgh NY – Albany NY **** Filled by Rescue **** 

1 hour 30 min – 89 miles

4:25 pm – 5:55 pm 



End of transport


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

It is getting down to the wire and Kim still needs many legs filled any help would be greatly appreciated as soon the roads will not be safe to transport.
Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi:

How is Kim coming on this transport?


----------

